# Maryland Business license or not



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

I called the maryland business lic offce today and was told that they could not issue me a lic for a home business if i keep product at home to mail out I will be starting out online.My question is do I need a lic for this business or sould I just register my name?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What does your name have to do with the ability to obtain a license?


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

splathead said:


> What does your name have to do with the ability to obtain a license?


My question is do I need a lic for this business.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't need an llc to run a business, but you may want one. It all depends on your individual situation. LLC's aren't for everyone. You should talk to your tax person.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We are located in MD also and we did not need a liscense to operate a business from our house but we have to have a traders liscense because we also sell offsite. We went to our local courthouse and they told us what liscenses we needed. We also had to go to zoning to get a letter stating we were allowed to operate out of our house.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

homesteademb said:


> We are located in MD also and we did not need a liscense to operate a business from our house but we have to have a traders liscense because we also sell offsite. We went to our local courthouse and they told us what liscenses we needed. We also had to go to zoning to get a letter stating we were allowed to operate out of our house.


Thanks for input.


----------

